# recommend me a protective case for HTC Desire



## Blagsta (Jul 21, 2011)

One that will protect it from knocks etc.

Cheers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

I have one of the Otterbox Defender cases on my HTC Desire HD which cost about £20 on Amazon. Best case I have ever had but it is bulky. They have two options for the HTC Desire model - http://www.otterbox.com/desire-cases/desire-cases,default,sc.html

I wrote a review: 



> First thought was this case is just TOO BIG for a phone meant to fit in a pocket. However it has really grown on me since first putting it on my HTC Desire HD.
> 
> Fits like a glove though and feels indestructible.
> The camera, flash, volume and speaker line up perfectly.
> ...


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2011)

Everyone I know with children swears by Otterboxes. I cross my fingers and hope for the best


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 21, 2011)

Casemate Tough is a good alternative to the Otterbox case. I've had one since I first got my Desire over 14 months ago and it's excellent.
Can be had for about £15 on Play/Amazon etc

http://www.case-mate.eu.com/htc-desire-black-black-tough-case.html


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jul 21, 2011)

I nearly got a casemate tough a while back but the bulk puts me off, same with the otterbox. So I now have a slightly dinged phone since the dog tripped me up and sent me sprawling on the pavement. Git

I like the mesh covers, like ed has on his galaxy s2, but no idea if they're any good and I can only find them on eBay, which puts me off.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 21, 2011)

The casemate one looks good, cheers  Well, so does the Otterbox one, but the vids were annoying.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 4, 2011)

Went for the casemate one in the end. It arrived today. Seems good, with one minor issue of vol key being depressed constantly by case or else not working very well.


----------

